# Zero Fertilization After 2 BFP



## abey (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi,
I've just finished my fourth round of IVF(or should i say half way through) and the clinic called me this morning telling me no ET would be done tomorrow.I was horrified, upset and disappointed of course. I knew my fertilization rate is low from previous cycles... 
1st IVF/ICSI (Malaysia) 2002 17 eggs collected, 2 fertilized, BFN
2nd IVF (ACU Sheffield) 2004 8 eggs collected, 2 fertilized, BFP Singleton DS
3rd IVF (Back to old clinic in Malaysia) 2007 8 eggs collected, 3 fertilized, BFP Singleton DD
4th IVF (same clinic in Malaysia) 2009 13 eggs collected, None fertilized

My e2 this cycle was also low, half from my previous cycle. E2 before trigger is only 1079. Medication was the same gonal-f 300 iu with burselin(except burselin 2007 50 unit evening, this cycle burselin 10 units morning and 10 units evening) 
We always had PCOS and low sperm count from beginning. 
I'm heavier 8pounds compared to last cycle.
Basically the embryologist did explained some of the eggs (6) were immature and sperm was ok after the purification. She was surprised too.

Ohh, during the u/s i was told my right ovary seemed to be high up and difficult to reach so during the retrieval, fair enough they have to stick the needle from my abdomen which is still sore up till now(2dp EC). 

It is because of my weight (overweight being pcos), my e2,  i'm getting older so eggs compromised or is it just a batch of bad eggs.
I do plan in having another round in the future, we have not decided when given the time constraint and financial position but i'm really worried  if the same situation happen again. I do plan to move to  a different clinic in the future as I'm moving to a different state next year, is this wised or should i stick to the old clinic.

I'm a malaysian by the way, but i just feel attached to the community here during my ivf tx in sheffield.


----------

